# Wireless Volume Control



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

I need to control the volume to an 8-channel home audio system wirelessly. Each channel needs to be controlled independently, via a wireless remote. Is there anything out there that will do this? 

This old guy seemed to figure it out :gulp: (but I'd like to get a more updated, mass-produced device) :R


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you ever find something Matt?


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, I found the Pyle PT8000CH and the Xantech PA1235. They both allow you to control volume per channel by IR remote, so I am going to use a RF to IR remote in order to control the volume per channel anywhere in the house. Not sure which receiver is better though.... Thoughts anyone?


----------

